# Who Makes My Lcd Mount In The 301Bq?



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

I want the same brand mount for a rear TV in my 301BQ. That way I can use the other TV outside. I took it off and looked for a name. Also, it doesn't appear to be a Jensen RV brand...

Pics below


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is not the same TV mount I have in my 301BQ.

Don't you have a TV mount already outside? I have one just outside the front door.

BTW..you said "other" TV. Did you get 2 TV's with your trailer?


----------



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

I do have a mount outside in the same place.

I bought a 2nd 22" for the master bedroom. I want to hang that one up using the same kind of quick bracket. That way, I can move this one to outside if needed...



Oregon_Camper said:


> That is not the same TV mount I have in my 301BQ.
> 
> Don't you have a TV mount already outside? I have one just outside the front door.
> 
> BTW..you said "other" TV. Did you get 2 TV's with your trailer?


----------



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

I had to call Keystone directly to get the part info.

Part number 295147. Got a cheap dealer?


----------



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

Keystone part number has changed to 309694.



hallfleming said:


> I had to call Keystone directly to get the part info.
> 
> Part number 295147. Got a cheap dealer?


----------

